# Stabilizer ?



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Exactly what are looking for, a long stabilizer, back bars? And you need to know what class rules stipulate...


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

wannaBelkhuntin said:


> Briefly can you guys tell me what I am looking for?


To ad to what Sonny offered above. What style of setup are you looking for? What do you want to accomplish? 



wannaBelkhuntin said:


> What will the stab do to improve my shooting?


It should steady your hold (decrease movement,) slow any movement you may have, and make the bow perform more accurately/effortlessly.

There's a couple of rules that you need to adhere to when studying stabilizers and their effects on your setup. (1)What someone else does has nothing to do with you. Everyone is built different and has differing levels of strengths. And, (2)Most changes you make in your length/weight distribution will require extended practice time to really gauge their effectiveness on your setup/results. You just can't (normally) throw a set of bars and weights on your bow and start shooting and know how your body is going to adjust to the changes 2000 shots down the road. If you start with a pretty general setup you should shoot it (depending on your skill level) for at least a week of daily shooting before you decide what may need to be adjusted. During your study of what your bow, and you, are doing start with a fresh practice target on every session, date the targets and keep them to study at the end of the week to judge progress and (hopefully) give you some clues on what to change if anything.


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

SonnyThomas said:


> Exactly what are looking for, a long stabilizer, back bars? And you need to know what class rules stipulate...


I shoot IBO senior hunter class, shots are 35 yds or less and we are allowed stabs but they must stay inside a 24" circle from the mounting point so 12" max. I use my hunting bow. What should I expect to accomplish by adding a stab. and a back bar ? To me this goes against everything I have strived for in my hunting bow, I have always shot the lightest bow I could find. Heck I was shooting an HCA SSR carbon riser bow long before it was "cool" to shoot a carbon bow so adding weight just seems wrong.
My local shop owner told me we can try various stabs. and or combinations of stabs. and back bars. He told me that some won't seem to do anything but when "it" is right I will know "it", what is "it" ? What is adding these things going to possibly do for my shooting ?
My motivation for this is the IBO Worlds which are held 20 minutes from me. I plan to go to several other IBO shoots indoors and outdoors and also to shoot the IBO triple crown. With hunting season in Ohio just ending [for me at least] I am behind on the set up of my bow, and I just didn't practice much for the season so I missed the shoot in Cleveland this past week end. The local archery shops have started winter leagues so I am shooting in 2 different ones and also I have a 30 yd indoor range of my own to practice on.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

one thing a lot f people misunderstand about stabilizers, is that they will do no good, until one has a reasonably good and steady hold to begun with. they aren't an accessory that you simply screw onto your bow and suddenly, your hold is much, much better.


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

ron w said:


> one thing a lot f people misunderstand about stabilizers, is that they will do no good, until one has a reasonably good and steady hold to begun with. they aren't an accessory that you simply screw onto your bow and suddenly, your hold is much, much better.


Ron did you read my post ? I have been shooting since before they started putting wheels on bows !!! I understand that you don't just slap something on your bow and POOF you're Levi. This is why I posted here with the serious shooters instead of over in the ATI's and Fanboy section. I am here to hopefully learn something and become a better archer.

Lazarus thanks for the post. How do I know if I am heading in the right direction though. I realize my local guy oversimplified things by saying I'll know it when I shoot it. Do I keep trying to add more every week or so until it starts hurting my shooting. At 12" maximum length about all I can do is change weights and play with the side bar.

Thanks Dave


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

wannaBelkhuntin, I shot for years with just a front stabilizer. First, a solid 10.5 oz. 8" front. Later, a 11.0 oz. 8" NAP Shock Blocker (hydraulic and flex). I shot very well. I used the same Shock Blocker on my 33 1/2" ata Pearson bow. It shot superbly right to the point I thought it all but Field worthy. Backing up, I went with a 30" front stabilizer and stayed with it until a couple of years ago. It has a 1 oz. end cap and 3 3/4 oz weights. I've used just the end cap, all and everything in between, but to give what I wanted, a slight tip forward. Just the 30" front stab and I was successful in all archery venues, 3D, Indoors, Outdoors and Field...not that I was great, but successful. 
For you, a standard 10 to 12 oz. 12" front stab might be all you need. Caution; Quick disconnects adds to the total length. If wanting to add weight then you'll need a front stabilizer that accepts weights. As Lazarus noted, you just don't throw a bunch weight on and expect miracles. If you have a dead in the hand bow, try it for a while. If you want a slight tip forward then add 1 or possibly 2 oz to start. After the initial added weight then 1 oz. I doubt you want your bow flopping forward. You may want a back bar or two back bars. Lots of people use a back bar on the left (right handed people). Again, start with the back bar and add weight slowly.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

At 12" max length start looking into the Dish style stabs. That gets the weight out as far as possible and some provide additional tuning via movable weights on the rim of the dish.

-Grant


----------



## rohpenguins (Dec 2, 2012)

Stabs are all about personal preference and how the bow settles for you. I tried many combos before I found the one I liked. See how the bow reacts without any stabs, then add stab, then add weight and note how the bow reacts with each change. Eventually you with get the combo that works.


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

I bought the Bee Stinger 10.8 kit with the Elite bracket, and WOW is all I can say. This set up is built like a tank, and the front bar comes in just under 12 with the bracket and the 3 factory installed weights. I am currently running 8 ounces on my back bar, yes I know the photo only shows 5, and I am loving this stab set up. Very solid hold and very slow float. I shoot much better now with this set up, and I would suggest you to try it out too.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

if you shot "Worlds" and have been shooting for 40 years, I would think you'd know what you want in a stabilizer. you state that you were "outclassed" in equipment, that says to me that, at the level of shooting you're at, you maybe haven't kept up with the basic knowledge of your equipment. there are many who have shot as long as that and haven't learned about the basic aspects of competitive shooting and equipment.
I posted what I did, because you aren't the only person that will read the responses and many people think that adding a stabilizer will magically change their shooting by large amounts.
just because you shot at "Worlds", doesn't mean anything,....anyone can shoot the tournament. I shot Vegas twice, simply because I wanted to shoot it. I certainly was not at a level of shooting to even begin fantasizing about winning or even placing decently. you don't have to be at that level to want to shoot the tournament. there was no qualification involved....you pay your entry fee and shoot your shots.
if I lived 20 minutes away from where the shoot is held, i'd want to shoot it , too !......with what ever I was shooting.
stabilizers themselves, maybe aren't a "personal thing"....most work great . there's not much "secret" there. 
how they are set up is a different story,.....
a little experimentation is definitely needed, with different weights, lengths and angles for side bars, etc. setting them up is definitely a "personal issue", as everyone has different needs. what works for me has no influence on what might work for you.
to tell you to get "this" or "that" stab is useless information, beyond informing you what works for my shooting.
these are things I would think you'd know, if you've been shooting since before they put wheels on bows.....this is the advanced form.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

wannaBelkhuntin said:


> Heck I was shooting an HCA SSR carbon riser bow long before it was "cool" to shoot a carbon bow so adding weight just seems wrong.


The light weight of the bow simply means you can put more weight on the stabs, and still have a rig you can hold comfortably. You (shooting a very light riser) can put the weight farther away from the center of mass.

Look at some of the best shooters in the open class. Much heavier risers than yours, and crap tons of weight on huge stabs.

If your going stalking game on Wyoming, keep the bow light. if your shooting competitive, weight can be your friend.

This is one the the best archers in the world....she's not too worried about having too much weight on the bow.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

It has absolutely nothing to do with this topic, but that is one awesome pic Mahly. Good find. :cheers:


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

Is that Erica ?

"if you shot "Worlds" and have been shooting for 40 years, I would think you'd know what you want in a stabilizer."
"just because you shot at "Worlds", doesn't mean anything,....anyone can shoot the tournament."

BINGO !!!

"if I lived 20 minutes away from where the shoot is held, i'd want to shoot it , too !......with what ever I was shooting."

Exactly what I did last year, this year I want to shoot more tournaments and be competitive by the time the Worlds comes around. I feel adding a stab/stab combo can help me get to that point. And the fact that my paper punching granddaughter comes to E-Ville to shoot it with me makes all the work worthwhile.


Thanks guys, jrandes I am looking at a system the same as that except made by Doinker. http://www.doinker.com/shop/product.php?id_product=201
Doinker Unity Hunter Package. I am leaning towards this as it comes with more weights so I can try more combinations with this set up. I read about both and for the extra couple dollars I think the Doinker is the way to go for me, what do you guys think of this system ? I realize most of you guys shoot a far different class with far different stabs but the concept is still the same. I appreciate all the help. Off to the local archery shop to shoot a bunch of arrows with various stabs/combos in the morning.
Thanks again Dave


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Lazarus said:


> It has absolutely nothing to do with this topic, but that is one awesome pic Mahly. Good find. :cheers:


That's why girls shoot so good, they have weird elbow joints


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

My elbow hurts just looking at that picture....


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

women have hyper extensive joints because they are genetically engineered for hard labor.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

ron w said:


> women have hyper extensive joints because they are genetically engineered for hard labor.


Grrrrrr!!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

RUN, ron!


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

Well the local Archery shop wasn't a lot of help so has anybody else used the Bee Stinger 10.8 or the Doinker Unity Package ?


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

Well I bought the Doinker Unity Hunter set-up. A little more adjustability with their weight package than the Bee Stinger set-up. Not the long and sexy you guys are used to but it fits the rules for IBO Hunter Class and I am shooting great with it. Thanks Gang. First Tournament this weekend at the Winter Cam Classic in Rochester NY.
View attachment 2162646
View attachment 2162647


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Griv commented at vegas in his seminar that rubber between your weights and the rod reduces the effectiveness of the stabalization . You want stiff riser to weight. As the main purpose of stabalization is reduction of moment of inertia


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

That's a good looking setup. I have the bee stinger similar package. It's taken me a few weeks to figure it out for my bow. 

Good luck with yours.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

that true to some extent. the rubber vibration dampers also negate the transfer of movement to the weights. we all look for the stiffest, fastest transferring stab tube and then kill that transfer by allowing the weight to remain stationary, as the tube moves.


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

Sasquech said:


> Griv commented at vegas in his seminar that rubber between your weights and the rod reduces the effectiveness of the stabalization . You want stiff riser to weight. As the main purpose of stabilization is *to INCREASE * bow moment of inertia


fixed it for you. 

I found that the rubber gizmos added to settle time and removed them shortly thereafter. On shortys like above the waggle may be less pronounced.


----------

